# Ac moore jar sale 1/4 of quart mason jars on sale READ



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

So ac moore is having a sale any and all mason jars are now 88 cents if u need jars for breeding go there i got the 1/4 of a quart jars that are clear usaly 2 dollars 88 cents i bouhg 3 casese


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Too bad I have no need for jars, especially glass jars because that's an amazing deal.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

i know rihgt


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Isn't that only like a cup of water though? I'd be interested but, worried it may be a bit small...


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*1 cup liquid measurement = 8 fluid ounces*

The mason jars I use for food storage will hold 32oz of liquid. 

If you're talking about those types of mason jars, then it's 4 cups.

I've never used masons to store/house bettas. 

If I do, I would use the 16oz containers. 

Through my sources I can get brand new.....

32oz masons = $1 or less. 
16oz masons = 50 cents


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

these are quite big i think like 5 cups or 6? but any ways there for growing fry best i can do as of now and 88 cents a peice that prety good


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

MSG said:


> The mason jars I use for food storage will hold 32oz of liquid.
> 
> If you're talking about those types of mason jars, then it's 4 cups.
> 
> ...



Where do you get them? I'll be in need of some here in a couple months and if I can get a good deal on glass i would rather get those than plastic deli containers


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

lol i thought i'd give it a shot, i looked up acmoore.com and did a store locator (i live in california) and it showed the nearest AC Moore was in........Florida !!


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

lol yea mason jars can be found in carft store an d such or xmas trre chop ect spend the money on galls it will pay off in the long run


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I can never get fish to grow properly in containers this small. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

16 oz is too small. And many breeders use 32 oz, but I prefer bigger. At least a half gallon.

The containers I use are 95 oz.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

So the jars that the OP is recommending are 8oz? 

That's about the size most fruit perserves/jellies are sold in. 

Most people who buy that from the craft store ultimately use them to store their beads & make candles and stuff in there. 

I guess 8oz is basically the glass version of a store betta cup with a screw on lid.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol!

I think they are 16oz - 1/4g, which is still very tiny.. smallest I go for is 32oz and even then will be moved to larger.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I personally wouldn't go for anything under 32, 64 would be preferred for me though, unless I can find something bigger easily


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

welll what do u guys use for grow out contaiers and leme gues all of you guys prob give each fry a 1 gallon tank...... look again its my bedroom till i can make a breeding rioom


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It's difficult on what to tell you.. you say you want to breed "king" bettas, you also got a pair of deltas.. so we can't say to get one thing if you are going to breed __, because if you do breed kings then we will recommend _x_ size.

For your "king bettas" you are going to want more than a gallon for each fish. For your average betta you will want minimal of 32oz, but upwards of .66 - .75 gallons to give them the proper room to grow enough to sell/ship. 

You also plan to have 20-30 breeding pairs that you will need to house individually and keep them heated.. so those will need a different size to house.

It costs hundreds to set up a proper breeding set up, for 1-2 spawns.. I spent well over a thousand for a 2 spawn set up personally (there are cheaper ways, but money not an issue so got actual tanks, etc). Have to do it properly to be successful and worth the money and hours spent on a breeding program. If you lack space, now may not be a time to do it.. or may have to breed on a small scale, that way you can have a bit larger containers to properly grow the juveniles in. For your white deltas you have, 32oz would be the smallest, but after a bit would move them into double that size as to not stunt them any.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I use these: http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-17492/Jars-Jugs-Bottles/32-oz-Canning-Jars

I live close enough to one of their warehouses that I did not have to pay shipping when I picked up my cases. They even loaded the jars into my car for me. Generally speaking wholesale prices are better than retail.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

kings are coming later and i am in the mits of building some barrakcs now


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

I used to work at acm. It's a store that's only located on the east coat. They do sell 16 and 32oz mason jars for around $1 and change. There's always coupons so you could easily get them for $.50 each if you purchased them one at a time, or if you bought in bulk they often have 20-25% off sales so you could also get them for pretty cheap that way. They generally aren't in high demand (at least at the store I worked at) so they great thing about that meant they were always in stock even during sales.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Why barracks? They are hard to build properly, hard to keep, and are very dangerous as if one fish gets something, they all do.


----------

